# Progressive reloaders



## mikea5232 (Jul 20, 2008)

Little info on me. I have a Lee Turret press I like. But i want to buy a progressive. I mainly reload .38 and 357 mag. i will eventually get into reloading other pistol calibers but as of now thats what i reload. what do you all recommend and why?
What is the difference between the dillon 550 and 650? what do you all think of the hornady AP progressive and the dillons? (The Differences between the two pros and cons?)

Thanks!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Both work well I like the 650 because it advances automaticly.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I have used a dillon 550 for several years, and really like it. I also use a lee load master for a lot of my pistol reloading. I like to hand sear primers so the lee is not big deal to me, but their primer system leavs a lot to be desired. The Dillon is great, set it up, load primer tubes, and away you go, no stops untill you need more primers or powder. If there was some way to make the primer system work better on the lee, I would use it more than I do, but that is another day to work that out. Good luck in what ever unit you pick.


----------



## mikea5232 (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks alot for the info!!!


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

www.brianenos.com

Allot of info on why you should go blue.

Norm


----------



## mikea5232 (Jul 20, 2008)

I WENT BLUE!!!! i got a 550. going to use it in the morning


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

You will never regret the good stuff....
Norm


----------

